# X-server 1.10.3 konfiguration

## Gentoo-kid

Hallo, ich habe jetzt einen laufenden x-servr 1.10.3 in der make.conf habe ich "radeon " eingetragen.

Wenn ich DVD schauen will, ruckelt es bei schnelleren Sequencen, was auf meinem alten system mit xorg 1.6 nicht der Fall ist.

Wie kann ich den x-server konfigurieren. Eine xorg.conf gibt es nicht mehr, also brauche ich in /usr/share/x11/xorg.conf.d die richtigen .conf-dateien.

Da habe ich nur eine evdev.conf

Danke schonmal.

Meine Graphikkarte: 

```
 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (Secondary) (rev 01)
```

glxgears gibt mir  neues system 

```
   299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.668 FPS   
```

                           altes system  

```
 1967 frames in 5.0 seconds = 393.332 FPS  
```

localhost # cat /sys/module/radeon/parameters/modeset 1

dmesg | grep radeon   localhost sebastian # dmesg | grep radeon

[    0.271510] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

[    0.271584] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    0.272323] radeon 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    0.274131] radeon 0000:01:00.0: putting AGP V2 device into 4x mode

[    0.274214] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 64M 0xE0000000 - 0xE3FFFFFF

[    0.274371] radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 128M 0x00000000D0000000 - 0x00000000D7FFFFFF (128M used)

[    0.274660] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[    0.275909] [drm] radeon: 128M of VRAM memory ready

[    0.275981] [drm] radeon: 64M of GTT memory ready.

[    0.277689] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB disabled

[    0.279053] [drm] radeon: ring at 0x00000000E0001000

[    0.279816] [drm] radeon: ib pool ready.

[    0.452377] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    0.611351] fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[    0.611598] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.9.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

glxinfo :

```

name of display: :0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_INTEL_swap_event

client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_INTEL_swap_event

GLX version: 1.4

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_INTEL_swap_event

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 (RV280 5964) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL DRI2

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 7.10.3

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_copy_buffer, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_multisample, 

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, 

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, 

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_OES_EGL_image, GL_OES_read_format, 

    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_window_pos, 

    GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 

    GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

64 GLX Visuals

    visual  x   bf lv rg d st  colorbuffer  sr ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

  id dep cl sp  sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a F gb bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

0x021 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x022 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0c4 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0c5 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0c6 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0c7 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0c8 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0c9 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0ca 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0cb 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0cc 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0cd 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0ce 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0cf 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0d0 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0d1 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0d2 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0d3 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0d4 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0d5 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0d6 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0d7 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0d8 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0d9 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0da 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0db 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0dc 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0dd 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0de 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0df 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0e0 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0e1 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0e2 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0e3 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0e4 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0e5 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0e6 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0e7 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0e8 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0e9 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0ea 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0eb 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0ec 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0ed 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0ee 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0ef 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0f0 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0f1 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0f2 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0f3 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0f4 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0f5 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0f6 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0f7 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0f8 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0f9 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0fa 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0fb 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0fc 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0fd 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0fe 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0ff 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x100 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x063 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

96 GLXFBConfigs:

    visual  x   bf lv rg d st  colorbuffer  sr ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

  id dep cl sp  sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a F gb bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

0x064  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x065  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x066  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x067  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x068  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x069  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x06a  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x06b  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x06c  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x06d  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x06e  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x06f  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x070  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x071  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x072  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x073  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x074 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x075 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x076 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x077 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x078 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x079 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x07a 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x07b 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x07c 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x07d 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x07e 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x07f 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x080 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x081 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x082 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x083 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x084 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x085 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x086 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x087 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x088 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x089 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x08a 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x08b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x08c 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x08d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x08e 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x08f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x090 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x091 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x092 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x093 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x094  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x095  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x096  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x097  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x098  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x099  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x09a  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x09b  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x09c  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x09d  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x09e  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x09f  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0a0  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0a1  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0a2  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0a3  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0a4 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0a5 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0a6 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0a7 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0a8 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0a9 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0aa 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0ab 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0ac 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0ad 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0ae 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0af 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0b0 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0b1 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0b2 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0b3 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0b4 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0b5 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0b6 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0b7 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0b8 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0b9 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0ba 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0bb 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0bc 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0bd 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0be 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0bf 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0c0 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0c1 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0c2 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0c3 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

----------

## tomk

Moved from Desktop Environments to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## Max Steel

Die xorg.conf gibt es immernoch.

allerdings gibt es inzwischen auch den Ordner /etc/xorg.conf.d/ dieser kann das gleiche beinhalten wie die xorg.conf allerdings aufgespalten in Themengebiete (graphics, evdev, layout und so fort).

Nutzen kannst du beides, und die xorg.conf überschreibt Einstellungen aus dem ORdner xorg.conf.d

Bitte editiere aber nicht die /usr/share/ Dateien, diese werden beim Update wieder überschrieben.

Für eigene Einstellungen nutze bitte die /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d Ordner oder eben das File /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Ok, jetzt habe ich die Xorg.conf, aber mit welchem Eintrage bekomme ich dir Framerate hoch?

Wie kann ich sie aufspalten in andere .cof-dateien, nach dem neuen "Muster: /usr/share/x11/ conf.d  ? 

Wie bekomme ich 3D?

Ich sollte es eigendlich haben, aber zb glass-skins von Opera sehen grau aus. 

Liegt das an der alten GraKa?

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     480   270   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "GSM"

   ModelName    "W2240"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 83.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"           # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID"            # [<str>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"           # <i>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ClockGating"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"        # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceLowPowerMode"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicPM"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NewPLL"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"           # <str>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## Max Steel

Halt stopp, nicht die /usr/share/x11/xorg.conf.d Files verändern, die werden bei jedem Update überschrieben.

Das sind nur Standardkonfigurationsfiles.

Deine Einstellungen machst du bitte immer unter /etc/X11/xorg.conf(.d) (das ist auch kein neues Muster sondern das gleiche wie in der Datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf)

Für 3D musst du nach dem passenden Treiber deiner GraKa fahnden (fglrx z.B. könnten für deine GraKa schon zu neu sein).

Zu Radeon Grafikkarte kann ich dir allerdings keine brauchbaren Tipps geben. Hier sind nur nvidia Karten (meiner Meinung nach deutlich einfacher zu konfigurieren, warum auch immer)

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Ja, der neue fglrx unterstuetzt meine Karte nicht mehr.

(koennte man eine aeltere Treiberversion im neuen x-server benutzen?)

Was mir auffaellt ist, das fps ungefaehr gleich dem monitortakt ist.

Ich hatte mal was gelesen ueber eine Option, die man aktivieren/deaktivieren muss, um fps vom Monitortakt zu "entkoppeln" aber wo, das habe ich vergessen.

Werde mich morgen mal in die manpage von xorg einlesen.

----------

## astaecker

 *Gentoo-kid wrote:*   

> Ja, der neue fglrx unterstuetzt meine Karte nicht mehr.
> 
> (koennte man eine aeltere Treiberversion im neuen x-server benutzen?)

 

Nein. Da die Quellen nicht offenliegen, kann man da nichts machen.

 *Gentoo-kid wrote:*   

> Was mir auffaellt ist, das fps ungefaehr gleich dem monitortakt ist.

 

Das ist richtig so, da der Monitor eh nicht mehr Frames ausgeben kann.

Die Konfiguration (auch ohne xorg.conf) scheint in Ordnung zu sein.Wenn du nicht irgendeine magische Option beim Treiber findest (man radeon), würde ich eher mal die Fehlerberichte durchackern.Da du ja nur Probleme beim DVD-Schauen hast, hat es vielleicht etwas mit xv (X-Video) zu tun. Der mplayer gibt ein paar Infos, ob alle Dekoder und xv richtig funktionieren.

Auch kannst du als letzte Informationsquelle mal die /var/log/X.org.log posten.

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Die Xorg.0.log ist hier:           http://paste.pocoo.org/show/450416/

Was mich wundert ist ja, das es bei meinem alten Gentoo, mit xorg-server 1.6 wunderbar klappt, auch radeon als Treiber, nicht fglrx.

Die xorg.conf unterscheiden sich kaum:

In der alten sind zusaetzlich enthalten                       (was in der neuen nicht steht)

In Section Serverlayout

              Option "AuotAddDevices" "false"

	Option "DontZap" "off"

In Section Devices

	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

	BoardName   "RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE]"

In der neuen xorg.conf steht                                      (was in der alten nicht steht)

In Section Monitor:

  HorizSync	               30.0 - 83.0

  VertRefresh                        56.0 - 75.0                    (Wobei der letzte ein Kandidat zum einstellen waere so, wie er die 60  einschliesst ?)

----------

## astaecker

 *Gentoo-kid wrote:*   

> Die Xorg.0.log ist hier: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/450416/

 

Sieht gut aus.

 *Gentoo-kid wrote:*   

> Was mich wundert ist ja, das es bei meinem alten Gentoo, mit xorg-server 1.6 wunderbar klappt, auch radeon als Treiber, nicht fglrx.

 

Vielleicht irgendwelche Fehler. Installiere mal mplayer und guck dir die Ausgabe an, ob irgendwelche Dekoder nicht funktionieren.

 *Gentoo-kid wrote:*   

> Die xorg.conf unterscheiden sich kaum:

 

Wie gesagt, du brauchst keine xorg.conf. Sämtliche obige Einstellungen sind Standardwerte.

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Mein Windowmanager,    "pekwm "  auf beiden Systemen,  zeigt auf dem neuen gentoo auch einige Themen seltsam an.

Das Problem betrifft also nicht nur Multimedia.

eselect opengl list      zeigt mir nur xorg-server an. Sollte da nicht auch ein Eintrag radeon stehen?

----------

## astaecker

[quote="Gentoo-kid"eselect opengl list" zeigt mir nur xorg-server an. Sollte da nicht auch ein Eintrag radeon stehen?[/quote]

Nein, das sollte bei "eselect mesa" stehen. "eselect opengl" wechselt zwischen unterschiedlichen GLX-Implementierungen (X.Org oder nvidia).

----------

